# Hello



## Kenneth123 (12 mo ago)

Hello my name is Kenneth and it's looking like I'm about to get a divorce not drinking got out of hand and I ran her off out of my hands at this point


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi Kenneth. Welcome to TAM. Sounds like the first move needs to be to address the drinking problem by joining AA. Then once you're sober other decisions will come easier.


----------



## Kenneth123 (12 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Hi Kenneth. Welcome to TAM. Sounds like the first move needs to be to address the drinking problem by joining AA. Then once you're sober other decisions will come easier.


I am should be going to my first meeting this weekend doing it for me cuz I won't even get her back apparently she's been seeing someone behind my back for some time


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Kenneth123 said:


> I am should be going to my first meeting this weekend doing it for me cuz I won't even get her back apparently she's been seeing someone behind my back for some time


Doesn't sound like you should want to get her back. It does sound like she moved on. I know you must be in a lot of pain. That's great that you're already going to the meeting. I know my friend who's in AA has been having zoom meetings which is pretty convenient.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Kenneth - Sorry to hear your wife is cheating, but glad to hear you're seeking recovery. I've been attending Al-Anon and open A.A. meetings since 1996. Lots of wisdom to be gained in the rooms. Feel free to share your story. Hope we can help you in your journey.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

you need to work on yourself.
with her leaving, falling into a pattern of MORE drinking to forget her is a possibility. but you have to realize that is not helping you at all.
join a gym, work out every day. change your whole lifestyle.

if she comes back or not....who can tell, but you changing the drinking is your best option at this point in time


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Kenneth123 said:


> I am should be going to my first meeting this weekend doing it for me


Good for you! One day at a time.


----------

